# Suggestions wanted for window coverings next to a back door



## bbq4ever (Jun 23, 2021)

Looking for some privacy covering on these windows, and the windowed door, which look into the backyard and neighborhood. This will be a guest room.

I like a simple set of curtains to cover everything but it seems like that’d be weird over a door. Prefer to avoid custom orders. Maybe roman shades on the windows and fixed sheers on the door? The window is 56” wide. Ideas welcome.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Simple drapery for the windows.

They make louvered inserts for doors.

You can turn the adjuster to close off the door glass, or open it for daylight . 

Probably a custom made thing.

You will need to know what brand the door is, and shop on-line at the manufacturer, for the louver insert.


ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

One way mirror film?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Does the glass come out of the door? I have seen mini blinds inside door glass for sale at the box stores. Always thought it was a cool idea. Verify sizes before you jump into this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cordless pleated shades would look great both on the windows and door.
I have pleated shades in my Living Room for about 25 years and all I do
is vacuum them. ( mine are not cordless) 
I like the new cordless ones for the ease of opening and closing them. 

here‘s a link to cordless shades…






Cordless - Pleated Shades - Shades - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Cordless Pleated Shades products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Window Treatments Department.



www.homedepot.com





BTW … has anyone told you that you look like Tom Selleck?


----------



## Mathewdover (Jul 26, 2021)

There a lot of options for covering windowed doors.
For example,

Roman shades









Or Curtains










You could also use different blinds.


----------



## bbq4ever (Jun 23, 2021)

I ended up installing 3x Ikea HOPPVALS which work great.


----------

